# 10G Shrimp Tank



## Hish0ka (Jan 28, 2009)

Regular old 10g. 18" 18Wx2 Nova Extreme. Lots of java moss and the other plant that i have yet to try to identify. Bout 100 cherries and 3 Really low grade bee shrimp (one no longer has eggs so i assume i have about 20 of em now). I added the 17 cherries Feb 13th... they really do multiply fast!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## rjfurbank (Jan 21, 2008)

Looks good--thanks for posting!

I have a couple of 10 gallon tanks for shrimp as well and really enjoy them. How long have you had the Bee shrimp? I am hoping to get some soon and try them as well.

What are your water parameters? Is the substrate just sand?

-Roy


----------



## Hish0ka (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah the substrate is just sand from a previous setup. I would like to have a darker substrate for the shrimp but i think changing it would kill too many small shrimp. 

Ive had the bee shrimp for about 3 weeks now i believe (sorry i forgot to record the date). I began with 6 but i lost 3 due to either sub par water parameters or possibly due to transferring them at their older age.

As far as the water quality, i essentially stopped checking it. My PH stays around 7, and i haven't been too worried about ammonia because of the small bio load of the shrimp along with small feedings. Recently i was getting a bit behind on water changes (about 10 days in-between each instead of 7) and i noticed debris collecting on the substrate. I have since cleaned that up and have gotten back into my regular scheduled maintenance.

Unfortunately i just now saw a planaria worm so i may have to cut back even more on feeding!

Thanks for looking.


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

Didn't see any filteration system...
But looks like those shrimp are doing well in the tank....good job....
If possible, add one sponge filter will be better....


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

yep they do multiply very fast, I start 100 of them in my 100gal tank about 3 months ago now my whole tank is full of them.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

I hope to get hundreds of cherries in my tank! Just not sure if I should move the shrimp when they berry to a breeder tank or not


----------

